# buckeye lake??



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

how is everyone doing at buckeye on crappies and saugeye? i might be heading there later today for a stint. i figured the crappie might be stacking up outside the canals and the saugeye are hungry for some jigs that i might offer them going about 2.3 mph by the beach. let me know boys.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Just read the other buckeye lake update post lol but crappies r good in the bays and canals I'm not much of a saugeye fisherman though

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

i thought you caught all the crappies in buckeye kw !!!!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

KWaller you ever fish the canal that goes through millersport, I have often thought of walking from dock to dock. Never see anyone fishing it and I dont recall no tress-passing sighns, whose docks are those by the way?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

jshbuckeye said:


> KWaller you ever fish the canal that goes through millersport, I have often thought of walking from dock to dock. Never see anyone fishing it and I dont recall no tress-passing sighns, whose docks are those by the way?


No nvr many crappies there but iits somewhat deep and has saugeyes sometimes. And I think the docks are rented except across the valero


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Jeff,those docks are private ,you can walk in the grass anywhere but the docks are privately rented & off bounds.The one by Valero is public for boaters & accessible.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

meisterdog how did you do? I got a phone call from Killingtime and he wanted to know if I would entertain the possibility of tagging along with him for his first trip of the year. I was like well im cutting the deck out of my boat but I can cover that up lickity split so I said sure. I met him at the dock promptly 15 minutes after he wanted me there loaded up , my gear and we were headed into a nice lil bay he was pitching a tiny lil micro puny itsy bitsy lil piece of rubber and i was tossing a small silver minnow jig. After his 4th keeper I was like hey ben you dont hapen to have another tiny lil micro puny itsy bitsy lil piece of rubber do you he was like sure and he was generous enough to include a matching jig, I swear I didnt know they made em that size. Well Ben put on a clinic for me today but I did manage to contribute a lil later on which was nice for a change. We didnt kep any for Ben and his wife but I took home plenty of nice crappie for Jan and I, I need to get the knives out now and get em cleaned up. Ben thanks a million for the fish and the new technique that I will ware that out I am sure, but most of all thanks for the camaraderie today it was a much needed release.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Fished Buckeye for a few hours today and ended up with 2 bass & 2 crappie. I started out throwing a white jig under under a float but nothing. I finally downsized to a pink & purple micro spoon jig and that is when I starte catching the fish. To bad it took me 2 hours in before I realized that I needed to downsize. Would have kept fishing but wanted to head home so I could watch the buckeyes. I have only had my boat on Buckeye less than 10 times because I normally go to alum so it took me a little while to figure out where to start fising. Now that I have know sort of where to go I need to head back out in the next week to see if I can really get into them.
JSHBUCKEYE did I pull into the ramp right before you? I had an orange hunting suite on.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

jeff it was great getting out with you today. if nothing we defenitely have a good time laughing. i am glad you didnt say anything about the bucket of liver chum i had tied to the bottom of the boat. man they love that stuff. it will just keep getting better as it warms up. we will hit it again this week.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I dont think so Snyd but then again im not the most observant person, kind of makes it interesting to fish with me, just ask puter or killingtime also if you ever need or want someone to fill a seat I live real close out here hint hint. Not a problem Ben I will supply the chum next time round. THERE'S ONE! sounds nice and felt good thanks again buddy


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

if you take jeff fishing to a secret spot dont worry about blind folding him he cant even find his way out of his own driveway or around the lake, but he is fun to have in the boat. never a dull moment.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

snyd, i believe i saw u today. did u have a camo boat i think it was aluminum??? well we (the 3 of us) were in a white and marune bass boat and i think u pulled into a canal, fished 5 minutes, and left lol.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

KW - No, I was in a red/silver bass tracker.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

dillon basser said:


> i thought you caught all the crappies in buckeye kw !!!!!


I caught about 150 over the weekend haha but too buckeye lake thts just a needle in a haystack

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Made it out today for about 6 hours I hit fairfield beach and and the other beach down the road. Only hit one Channel Cat and one eye just a little cigar. But it felt good to be out first time this year.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

didn't manage any fish. took a while to get the camo lowe going after a long long winter. found out one of my fuel lines need replaces (hard as a rock) went to canal and nothing, saw some people catching dink craups and nothing else. just felt good to get out boat and did manage to change a bald tire. will be there in the next couple weeks though. i have a 16 foot camo boat with center console and older 50 and 6 horse motors. yell at me if you see me thought. later and great luck to ya


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

KWaller said:


> I caught about 150 over the weekend haha but too buckeye lake thts just a needle in a haystack
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Any size to the crappie?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Biggest was a decnt 1.7lber but most from 10 1/2-12 inch

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Hit buckeye yest and only managed 1 eye bout 14" fellt good to get the first one in the boat though. Im very new to eye fishing, any advice on what would increase the catch.. what to look for in the way structure, tackle for this time of year? Yest i just went to where i was troling for them last year and got lucky. Thanks for any help..good luck!


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

dillon basser said:


> i thought you caught all the crappies in buckeye kw !!!!!


Sorry to hijack this thread, but Dillon Basser - If you don't see a reply from me with a photo from RushCreek, let me know - I tried to do a PM reply, but I'm not sure either attempt took - neither shows up in my sent message box..
RushCreekAngler.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

goose - While trolling "is" productive, throwing jigs or cranks in the right areas would be my choice if you can find the fish or bait fish.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

MDBuckeye said:


> goose - While trolling "is" productive, throwing jigs or cranks in the right areas would be my choice if you can find the fish or bait fish.



got ya buckeye. giving it a try again sat morn....its on yeah right


----------



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey goose this is Phil the guy who bought your bow . We been at buckeye 4 or 5 times and just havent hit nothing yet. Seen other guys catch a few, but nothing to talk about.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Curious on the water temps @ Buckeye if nay one knows. Going over friday night w/no real idea what I might do fishing wise. Might go pitch jigs or finesse stuff for bass Friday & Saturday between opening up the house over on north shore, but just curious what the weather and rain has the water temps at.

Jon 16' tracker pro-V guide series (ghost grey and stickerless so its disguised!)


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Good to here from ya hunter hope the bows all you hoped it would be. dr i was there a few days ago and the fish finder was reading 43-45 degrees. heading out tonight for a bit. i will report if it turns out productive.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

The lake iis bout 2 inches high and clear with about 1 1/2 ft of visibility. probably 47-48 deg. now

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I had 46 47 for a temp lake wide. I have seen the lake cleaner but could see down maby a foot today, that may be pushing it.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

We could watch the crappie come get it so it was clear at our spot but the water temp we got was 55 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

